# dayton audio



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

does anyone have any experience with the Dayton Audio AN-25TI-4?? my last three car builds had scan speak R2004_6020. Next car had Audio Frog GB10, and my last car had the Arc black tweeters Right now the car has the oem Harmon kardon tweeters... I think they are good.. not fantastic, but good.. if the Dayton's are no better or no worse, than that's what i need to know.. just trying to find something that might be a bit cheaper than the Frog but still offer me a reasonable price for an upgrade.


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

I've used the silk dome versions, the ND-25s. I liked them a lot, very easy to tune.

I don't know how they would compare to Scans or Frogs as I haven't heard them.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

mzmtg said:


> I've used the silk dome versions, the ND-25s.


Me too. I agree.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

alright... thanks guys, i will put them on the short list of tweeters to buy..


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

These are really, really good for the price, and pretty small:









SB Acoustics SB26STCN-C000-4 tweeter, 4 ohms


SB Acoustics SB26STCN-C000-4 tweeter, 4 ohms, neodymium magnet




www.madisoundspeakerstore.com





SB also have a small form factor car tweeter with a grill but I haven’t heard it. Specs look great though.









SB Acoustics SB14ST-C000-4 1" Tweeter w/grille- 4 ohm


SB Acoustics SB14ST-C000-4 1" Tweeter w/grille- 4 ohm




www.madisoundspeakerstore.com


----------

